# Sold My Stash



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

In less than two years time my hubby retires and we intend to spend every summer travelling around the country on our narrow boat and then spending some of the winter in a warmer climate and this made me decide to sell my stash. I had mountains of yarn that I bought because it was cheap or a nice colour with the intention of making something with it one day and within a space of three weeks I had sold the lot on EBay in separate lots. I am actually relieved that it has all gone and I now only buy yarn as I need it. This way I am knitting with the latest yarns and colours that come onto the market and it has made my knitting more pleasurable. I know that a lot of you ladies will think that I am mad but I am much happier doing it this way than having shelf after shelf of yarn sitting there never to be used.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm glad you're happy with you're decision. I know that wouldn't work for me with my stash but also feel good about unloading other things.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I am with you. I have only been knitting about 6 years and have no stash. I know the way I was when I used to sew a lot. I had shelves of fabric that was never used and I am afraid I would be the same way with yarn. After looking at it for awhile (yarn or fabric) it gets old and when I want to make something I want to buy new materials. I know that everyone is different but the important thing is to know thyself and act accordingly.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

...smart lady! Sometimes we need an eye opener before we act. I have tons of the stuff too and will have to get rid of most of it because where I will be moving next (and hopefully last) there won't be much room for ALL my stash. Have a blast!!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Good for you! Was your experience using Ebay a good one?


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

I know exactly how you feel. Even though my yarn stash is not to bad, my fabric stash is out of control. I am a quilter and when I first started , all I heard about is to have a good stash on hand and I always follow the rules. lol. well I could never in a million years use it all
up. This winter , I plan on doing a real downsizing of the three closets full I have. I know my cluttered, over whelmed brain will feel so much better.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I just bought 50 skeins from someone de-stashing. I thought it was you at first, but then I saw your location.



Now, I need to de-stash to make room!


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I can't imagine getting rid of my large stash. I am sort of an insomniac so in the middle of the night I will go shopping in my stash for ideas on new projects.

I do admire your decision and then following through to completion. 

Happy travels in your husband's retirement !


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

Good for you!! Sounds like a good plan-something I wil have to do when I move-glad it wrked out for you.

Love to all,

Diane


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

yourmother306 said:


> I just bought 50 skeins from someone de-stashing. I thought it was you at first, but then I saw your location.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I need to de-stash to make room!


This made me laugh out loud :thumbup:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Congratulations! Lightening the load is always a good thing. As my knitting skills and interests change, I too look at some of my stash and "wish I hadn't done that". I now feel more comfortable with some of the better blended fibers, and prefer items worked up in fingering and lace weight. When I started knitting, who knew that the "skinny stuff" that used to intimidate would become my preferred? So periodically, I place some of it for sale on Ravelry. There is absolutely nothing wrong with this yarn, I have just moved on. I still have a lot, and do not feel that urge to buy. I shop my stash and often leave pleasantly surprised. I love it when another Raveler contacts me about something that is not listed for sale, but is asking b/c they need "just one more" to finish a project. Feels good to help out.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Good for you! Was your experience using Ebay a good one?


Yes it was. Some of yarns sold for more money than I had paid for them.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

ELareau said:


> I can't imagine getting rid of my large stash. I am sort of an insomniac so in the middle of the night I will go shopping in my stash for ideas on new projects.
> 
> I do admire your decision and then following through to completion.
> 
> Happy travels in your husband's retirement !


The difference is that I was not getting any pleasure from having my stash. The fact that you still do projects from, and enjoy your stash is good but I just kept buying new stuff because I was bored with seeing the stuff I had.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

That is wonderful! Sounds like you are preparing for a great adventure with your hubby, and in the meantime you can enjoy your knitting without any pressure. I just sold a bunch of yarn at our garage sale, and pulled out more for next weekends sale. I feel much relieved to have it gone, and now have room for all the new yarn I just bought!!!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Davena said:


> I know exactly how you feel. Even though my yarn stash is not to bad, my fabric stash is out of control. I am a quilter and when I first started , all I heard about is to have a good stash on hand and I always follow the rules. lol. well I could never in a million years use it all
> up. This winter , I plan on doing a real downsizing of the three closets full I have. I know my cluttered, over whelmed brain will feel so much better.


You will enjoy the cash to buy new stuff as well. I sold some of my yarns for more than I paid for them.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I actually dealt with my stash yesterday - very small compared to most - yarn for a dozen adult sweaters and 15 pairs of socks. Discovered I was glad to see all of it and looking forward to designing for each. (Had sent a big box of yarn to nursing home some weeks ago)


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm with you Caxton~

I have plans for most of the yarn in my stash but I'd rather be free to choose the yarn according to the pattern I want to make since that is always changing. Instead I feel a little guilty for ignoring the lovely things languishing in the closet--they deserve to be made into something!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> I'm with you Caxton~
> 
> I have plans for most of the yarn in my stash but I'd rather be free to choose the yarn according to the pattern I want to make since that is always changing. Instead I feel a little guilty for ignoring the lovely things languishing in the closet--they deserve to be made into something!


Well put, Shannon123. Much of my early stash was built b/c the yarn was on sale, and I figured I could deal with what I was going to make with it later. I'm done with that way of thinking.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I just put a number of cones of fine knitting machine yarn in a box and it will go to the thrift store if I can't find someone that wants it. I have far too much and don't want to knit with dark colors any more. I do a lot of navajo plying to make fine yarns into heavier ones, but I will never use all the yarn in the house, and once in a while it is nice to be able to buy something new.

I have been destashing and it feels good every time something more goes out to a happy home.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Just had a funny thought. Imagine what this must look like from afar, way up above...
Yarn is being passed around, from city to city and across the country. One person is happy to be rid of it, new owner is thrilled to be on the receiving end. In a few months/years, the same yarn is passed on again, same motivation, same good feelings, different players. Poor yarn has to reconstruct it's reason for being on this earth.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

I have reached a similar place: Getting old enough to realize I'll never use it all; old enough to think about what my heirs would have to go through when I die; smart enough to realize I never have the right yarn for the project I want to do or the right project for the yarn I'd like to use ...

Definitely time to destash completely. Oh, I'll keep a few things, but mostly get rid of all of it including many, many knitting and crochet books and magazines.

I've started, and I have links to my current listings here in my sig line (to my User Pages which list the current listings). 

But I suspect I'll have to resort to ebay as well. If you have any tips, by all means please share them.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Knitry...That is just how I felt about my stash, I did not really want to knit with a lot of it. When I list on EBay I go for a low price and then hope that people bid up enough. I was surprised by how much money I made.


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

Davena said:


> I know exactly how you feel. Even though my yarn stash is not to bad, my fabric stash is out of control. I am a quilter and when I first started , all I heard about is to have a good stash on hand and I always follow the rules. lol. well I could never in a million years use it all
> up. This winter , I plan on doing a real downsizing of the three closets full I have. I know my cluttered, over whelmed brain will feel so much better.


I wonder how many of us are also quilters. I started knitting/ crocheting when I needed a new hip and going up and down stairs was a prob. I also have an enormous fabric stash and my knitting stash was getting there until I put the brakes on.
meems


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Caxton said:


> Knitry...That is just how I felt about my stash, I did not really want to knit with a lot of it. When I list on EBay I go for a low price and then hope that people bid up enough. I was surprised by how much money I made.


Music to my ears --- the money part. 



meems said:


> I wonder how many of us are also quilters. I started knitting/ crocheting when I needed a new hip and going up and down stairs was a prob. I also have an enormous fabric stash and my knitting stash was getting there until I put the brakes on.


There's NOTHING like a handmade quilt to cozy up in. Love them. But fortunately I never got the bug -- would've stopped myself since I am a fabric addict too -- or have been in my life, prior to gaining all this weight (No fun sewing -- or knitting -- tents). So I also have a healthy stash of fabric that I'm going to be letting go of as well.

Ebay, here I come. :-(


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Good for you! You did what you wanted and I understand wanting to use "new" yarn! Enjoy your retirement!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Wonderful! I think you did the right thing for you. I don't have a huge stash myself. It sometimes feels better to have less accumulated stuff lying around.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

I would like to thank all of you lovely ladies for your comments. KP is such a great place, full of so many nice people.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That's great that you were successful with doing that. Have fun traveling.


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

I admire and envy you. I have a very large stash that I would love to get rid of about 90% of, but I have no idea where to begin. Any suggestions or advice would be very welcomed.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Hope you make great memories in your adventure with your hubby! You have inspired me to go through my stash and get rid of at least about 1/3 of it. I don't have that big of a stash compared to some people, but it is getting a little out of hand. And while I do sometimes "shop" my stash and find what I need, I also find myself looking at some of it and saying, "what was I thinking?" My taste in yarn has changed as I have learned more about knitting in the last year or two. 

Now it is the middle of the night and I feel like going through my stash to sort out what to get rid of and what to keep! Well, maybe I can keep this motivation going until tomorrow.... :thumbup:


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

I like your way of thinking.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

niniw said:


> I admire and envy you. I have a very large stash that I would love to get rid of about 90% of, but I have no idea where to begin. Any suggestions or advice would be very welcomed.


I had mine in clear plastic crates and I just dealt with one crate at a time. I then listed it in lots on EBay. As Soon as bids on the yarns started on EBay I then got down the next crate and started on that. It does mean lots of trips to the post box and it takes time to parcel them up but I made about £400 / 600 dollars. I put the money away so that whenever I want to start a new knitting project the cash is already there to buy the new yarn. I have also sold lots of my clothes the same way. The inspiration to do something was a house move and my hubby's impending retirement because I did not want to go off travelling and then come back to a cluttered house. You will be amazed how good it feels to do a massive de-clutter.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Good for you. Have a great life and have fun buying new stuff while on the road.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Caxton said:


> I had mine in clear plastic crates and I just dealt with one crate at a time. I then listed it in lots on EBay. As Soon as bids on the yarns started on EBay I then got down the next crate and started on that. It does mean lots of trips to the post box and it takes time to parcel them up but I made about £400 / 600 dollars. I put the money away so that whenever I want to start a new knitting project the cash is already there to buy the new yarn. I have also sold lots of my clothes the same way. The inspiration to do something was a house move and my hubby's impending retirement because I did not want to go off travelling and then come back to a cluttered house. You will be amazed how good it feels to do a massive de-clutter.


You're a smart gal.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> Good for you. Have a great life and have fun buying new stuff while on the road.


Thank you x


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

What a very good idea,I think you have done the right thing.
Now you can move on.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

You did the right thing.... I found it's not the project that overwhelms me but the amount of yarn I have stored away


----------



## cathyscard (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm interested in how you organized your stash for sale...I have to do the same and I have no idea how to start. Will you please share the details on how you did it? Thanks Cathy


----------



## cathyscard (Apr 14, 2012)

cathyscard said:


> I'm interested in how you organized your stash for sale...I have to do the same and I have no idea how to start. Will you please share the details on how you did it? Thanks Cathy


Sorry, I just saw your earlier post. thanks for the info, I'm off to get started


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I think you're very sensible. I sometimes look at all I've accumulated and feel slightly panicked by it. I don't get the pleasure of going out to buy a specific yarn for a project because I feel obliged to use up stash. Maybe I'll take all the odd balls to the charity shop one of these days.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Nothing better than living on a boat. Smart life decision.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

cathyscard said:


> Sorry, I just saw your earlier post. thanks for the info, I'm off to get started


Well done Cathy, please pm me if I can be of any help.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Nothing better than living on a boat. Smart life decision.


We are only going to live on the boat for about 6 months each year so we have bought an apartment to go back to whenever we need to.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

My stash is divided in two. There are four huge plastic carton of "just yarn" that I bought because it caught my fancy, and there is the "bespoke" stash, with yarns purchased for a specific project. Those yarns have patterns in the bags with them. Neither stash keeps me from buying new yarn when I see something I like. At least I have a daughter who knits, so she will get my stash when I die.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

cydneyjo said:


> My stash is divided in two. There are four huge plastic carton of "just yarn" that I bought because it caught my fancy, and there is the "bespoke" stash, with yarns purchased for a specific project. Those yarns have patterns in the bags with them. Neither stash keeps me from buying new yarn when I see something I like. At least I have a daughter who knits, so she will get my stash when I die.


If you start giving it to her now then you can enjoy the pleasure of seeing her using it up.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Wish I had your courage!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

How great that you sold all of your stash, I'm sure it feel great.
I'm slowly continuing the same thing, yarn, books, magazines, and lots and lots of buttons.

I have taken some of my other craft stuff to the thrift shop, but trying to sell the yarn and other knit & crochet stuff.
Next big project is working on all of the lace & trims, and the many buttons.

Glad you had success selling on ebay. 
I know nothing about ebay, did you have to set up a store, and did they hold your money for a while. Some time back someone I know tried ebay and she said since she was new on there they had a waiting period for her money.

Again I know nothing about ebay.

Happy traveling, sounds wonderful.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Caxton said:


> In less than two years time my hubby retires and we intend to spend every summer travelling around the country on our narrow boat and then spending some of the winter in a warmer climate and this made me decide to sell my stash. I had mountains of yarn that I bought because it was cheap or a nice colour with the intention of making something with it one day and within a space of three weeks I had sold the lot on EBay in separate lots. I am actually relieved that it has all gone and I now only buy yarn as I need it. This way I am knitting with the latest yarns and colours that come onto the market and it has made my knitting more pleasurable. I know that a lot of you ladies will think that I am mad but I am much happier doing it this way than having shelf after shelf of yarn sitting there never to be used.


Oh my I'm not sure I would be brave enough to do that! Happy that you are happy with your decision. Happy travels!


----------



## Evie253 (Jul 10, 2015)

I have "de-stashed" twice in my life, and both times I've felt nothing but relief. Our tastes and habits do change over time, and when I reached a point that I knew I would never use what I had, I just donated it to a local senior center knitting group, or offered stuff to friends. I've never thought of selling, but will keep that in mind. Enjoy retirement! My DH and I did this about 4 years ago, and moved to Florida. We are having a blast!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Perhaps this will inspire me. Good job.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

My DH says were out of here Nov 1, 2016. I should considered doing some of that. It would make the move easier/smaller. I can always buy more.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, you are quite sensible to deal with this now. I remember going through my grandmother's house after she died. Closets full of cloth, dressers full of buttons, totes full of patterns. I'm pretty sure a lot of it ended up in the landfill, because only one daughter in law sews and she wasn't interested in it all.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm with you, too! If I'm not using it, I want to lose it. Don't like big piles of anything I'm not using sitting around. It's clutter, and a burden to me. Congratulations on the quick sale!


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow. Good for you!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Caxton said:


> If you start giving it to her now then you can enjoy the pleasure of seeing her using it up.


She won't use it. She tries to make me use it, but everyone knows a stash is to have, not to knit from. She was here a couple of weekends ago and made me go through my whole stash to find yarn for Mind Over Miter; I went along with it, but when she left, the yarn went back into the stash and I went to Joann's and used my coupons to buy yarn specifically for that pattern. It will go into the "bespoke" stash/queue.


----------



## Gogo Jules (Aug 31, 2015)

Retirement brings different requirements and adjustments.
Well done! You are now free to do just what you want.\


----------



## Suzanne Kennedy (May 25, 2013)

Good for you, I have deleting my stash for three yrs. Still have a small amount and will try to let it go. I am eighty three and I about knitted out!!!Still do knit but nothing fancy. Have a wonderful retirement enjoy every day as it might be your last Sue


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

ELareau said:


> I can't imagine getting rid of my large stash. I am sort of an insomniac so in the middle of the night I will go shopping in my stash for ideas on new projects.
> 
> I do admire your decision and then following through to completion.
> 
> Happy travels in your husband's retirement !


Ha Ha! That's funny--I go "shopping" in my stash too!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Good for you.......enjoy your retirement!


----------



## Kensbarb (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't have a real stash, approximately 15 skeins. My question when buying without a specific project in mind, how do you judge how much to buy? I find that having yarn on hand makes me very anxious and I feel like I need to use it all up fast. However, when I used to make quilts having piles of fabric on my shelves simply made me feel rich! Perhaps it is because I can see the possibilities for a 2" square of left over fabric but am not that proficient with knitting.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Good for you! That is my philosophy also! 

I find having yarn that I don't know what I'm going to make with it and then trying to find a pattern that fits the quantity and the gauge is just too frustrating!!! It gave me way more pain than pleasure!

Have a fun and safe time in your travels!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Caxton said:


> In less than two years time my hubby retires and we intend to spend every summer travelling around the country on our narrow boat and then spending some of the winter in a warmer climate and this made me decide to sell my stash. I had mountains of yarn that I bought because it was cheap or a nice colour with the intention of making something with it one day and within a space of three weeks I had sold the lot on EBay in separate lots. I am actually relieved that it has all gone and I now only buy yarn as I need it. This way I am knitting with the latest yarns and colours that come onto the market and it has made my knitting more pleasurable. I know that a lot of you ladies will think that I am mad but I am much happier doing it this way than having shelf after shelf of yarn sitting there never to be used.


Oh, I love it. I love the yarns in my stash but want others that I see. I would be glad to let others use it. I would be sure to keep knitting and take yarn on your trip. Have fun!


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I just put a number of cones of fine knitting machine yarn in a box and it will go to the thrift store if I can't find someone that wants it. I have far too much and don't want to knit with dark colors any more. I do a lot of navajo plying to make fine yarns into heavier ones, but I will never use all the yarn in the house, and once in a while it is nice to be able to buy something new.
> 
> I have been destashing and it feels good every time something more goes out to a happy home.


HI: I live in Victoria. If it wasn't such a long way away, I would take that yarn in a heart beat. I have machine(s) and so can use the finer yarns as well. It was one of those doggonit moments because of the distance. Take care.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I just bought some 4ply bergere de france on e.bay the seller was/is selling loads of that brand on there ,is it you ? bergere is one of my favourite brands as it washes well .


Caxton said:


> Yes it was. Some of yarns sold for more money than I had paid for them.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm happy for you! My daughter "helped" me clean out my "spare room". At first I "fought" her every step of the way, as the hours passed I was to the "lets just get rid of it" mode! When our "mission" was accomplished, it was almost like a "cleansing" and I felt great about it and the room was great! ... Well, the time to "do it again" is almost upon me, however I don't think my daughter will "volunteer" this time, but I "feel" the time is getting near! ....However, I don't think my "stash" will be included!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

valj46 said:


> I just bought some 4ply bergere de france on e.bay the seller was/is selling loads of that brand on there ,is it you ? bergere is one of my favourite brands as it washes well .


Hoe does EBay work? How do you get it to people and get their money?


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I understand completely. Actually in the process of selling mine AND my mother's.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations! I have a sizable stash but seems like every time I choose a pattern none of the yarn is appropriate and I end up buying more. I think it would be very freeing to do what you did! Some day I'll bite the bullet and follow suite!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Good for you and congrats on selling it so fast! I agree completely on not having all that stash. Nice sometimes, but overwhelming most of the time. I just walk into my garage and go OMG when I see all those bins full of yarn!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Knitry has put into words my exact thoughts. Now to get my stash sorted and out of here!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Enjoy retirement and shopping for new yarn!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Caxton said:


> In less than two years time my hubby retires and we intend to spend every summer travelling around the country on our narrow boat and then spending some of the winter in a warmer climate and this made me decide to sell my stash. I had mountains of yarn that I bought because it was cheap or a nice colour with the intention of making something with it one day and within a space of three weeks I had sold the lot on EBay in separate lots. I am actually relieved that it has all gone and I now only buy yarn as I need it. This way I am knitting with the latest yarns and colours that come onto the market and it has made my knitting more pleasurable. I know that a lot of you ladies will think that I am mad but I am much happier doing it this way than having shelf after shelf of yarn sitting there never to be used.


What a fabulous idea. I have wanted to de-stash for some time now. I put myself on a yarn diet in January of this year, deciding to shop only from my stash. So far I have managed to do just that but it does not stop me from looking at new yarns and then fighting the devil on my shoulder who keeps whispering sweet nothings in my ear.

When I moved from a 5000 sq ft home into my 1300 sq ft place, I put a ton of stuff into storage - 3 truckloads in fact, mostly furniture but there's yarn too- meaning to deal with it slowly. Well it's a year down the line and I have done nothing about it at all.

I am definitely going to check into e-Bay. I am a little nervous about Craigs list for the furniture because of the wierdos out there that I would rather not deal with.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Great move! I think I need to do that too. Hope you enjoy retirement!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I had started doing the same thing last year. We were going to live on a boat, and my yarn, well, would not fit. I started selling off. Then we started looking at boats and I knew I could not live on one! So we started looking at condos and smaller homes - with much less storage than we have now. I did sell off much of my stash, but have kept a lot also. I am going through once again to start to sell because we have found a small house in Florida and will move next year. Small houses anywhere are famous for little storage, but in Florida they don't even have attics or basements! Ouch! I'm going to start selling again - I must. But I do know the 'freedom' feeling of paring down and getting just what you need. But knowing me, I'll ALWAYS have some sort of stash! Good Luck on your travel adventures! Live life!


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Kudo's to you! It makes sense to me.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

I think that one reason that we build up stash is because we sometimes get tired of a project. After we get rid of stash, we should all begin with SMALL projects and when we choose to do a large project, be sure that we really want the item. Otherwise, we will begin building up stash again. &#128528;


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Sometimes I'm overwhelmed with the amount of my stash. I think you made a great choice to unload yours with consideration to your new future life style. Sounds like you're in for a great adventure!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

Food for thought!

~~~


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

This thread seems to have brought out the catharsis in us that maybe many of us need. We've all been so eager to ADD to our stash, joking about it, knowing it's an addiction(for me anyway). Most of what I've seen here on KP is all of us encouraging each other to KEEP BUING YARN.

Now I'm starting to rethink this. I received a parcel of yarn just this month and I now feel I am past the saturation point. I hope that soon I will be able to let go of some of my stash - but in the meantime, I plan to knit solely from what I have. Help me keep that promise to myself.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Mombre4, The buyer pays to PayPal and I can move it from PayPal to my bank account whenever I want to.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I have a stash that has accumulated for years, and when I want to knit something I always go to the store for new yarn. I like your idea, I was going to donate it but maybe lots on EBAY is the way to go. It would also fund my need to get new yarn. Sometimes it is liberating to get out from under, as someone said earlier, KNOW THYSELF.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Suzanne Kennedy said:


> Good for you, I have deleting my stash for three yrs. Still have a small amount and will try to let it go. I am eighty three and I about knitted out!!!Still do knit but nothing fancy. Have a wonderful retirement enjoy every day as it might be your last Sue


I am 60 and retired 7 years ago but my hubby is only 53 so he can't retire until he is 55 and gets his company pension. I enjoy his company so much and I am so looking forward to him retiring.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

valj46 said:


> I just bought some 4ply bergere de france on e.bay the seller was/is selling loads of that brand on there ,is it you ? bergere is one of my favourite brands as it washes well .


No it wasn't me.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

If you don't mind my asking, was it worth it financially to sell it all on eBay in lots? I have a stash that I am about to pare down to just the amounts where I have bought a lot in the same dye lot for a planned project. I have about 4 of those groups of yarn, but the rest is yarn that I have purchased just because I loved the yarn. I need to sell it all for reasonable prices because I have a ton of money invested in this yarn. I can't let it go for very cheap prices, and I worry that people won't want to pay what I need to sell it for, which would be what price I find on the internet because I don't remember how much I paid for some of it. Thanks for any feedback you can provide. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to say anything here on the forum. Thank you so much!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Lovinknittin said:


> Hoe does EBay work? How do you get it to people and get their money?


You join EBay and the money is paid through PayPal so you have to open a PayPal account too. The person who buys it then receives a link to PayPal to pay for it, it is much easier than it sounds. eBay then let you know that the person has paid and you just send the parcel to the person at the EBay address that they have given. You start off doing a listing on EBay which includes a picture and description of the yarn which you can sell for a fixed price or an auction for an amount of days and people then bid up the price.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Caxton said:


> You join EBay and the money is paid through PayPal so you have to open a PayPal account too. The person who buys it then receives a link to PayPal to pay for it, it is much easier than it sounds. eBay then let you know that the person has paid and you just send the parcel to the person at the EBay address that they have given. You start off doing a listing on EBay which includes a picture and description of the yarn which you can sell for a fixed price or an auction for an amount of days and people then bid up the price.


How do you get your money from Paypal after the transaction? Do you have to link your Paypal account to your bank account to do this?


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

Caxton said:


> In less than two years time my hubby retires and we intend to spend every summer travelling around the country on our narrow boat and then spending some of the winter in a warmer climate and this made me decide to sell my stash. I had mountains of yarn that I bought because it was cheap or a nice colour with the intention of making something with it one day and within a space of three weeks I had sold the lot on EBay in separate lots. I am actually relieved that it has all gone and I now only buy yarn as I need it. This way I am knitting with the latest yarns and colours that come onto the market and it has made my knitting more pleasurable. I know that a lot of you ladies will think that I am mad but I am much happier doing it this way than having shelf after shelf of yarn sitting there never to be used.


If I had to get rid of my stash I'd have to replace it with a savings account to add to so I'd have money to buy what I wanted when I wanted it... Of course that might not be a bad idea either! LOL!

Georgia


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> This thread seems to have brought out the catharsis in us that maybe many of us need. We've all been so eager to ADD to our stash, joking about it, knowing it's an addiction(for me anyway). Most of what I've seen here on KP is all of us encouraging each other to KEEP BUING YARN.
> 
> Now I'm starting to rethink this. I received a parcel of yarn just this month and I now feel I am past the saturation point. I hope that soon I will be able to let go of some of my stash - but in the meantime, I plan to knit solely from what I have. Help me keep that promise to myself.


Just keep in mind how much more beautiful your yarn will be when it's made into something. That's why we buy, right? To have the pleasure of feeling the yarn run through our fingers on its way to being useful. Then having ourselves or our loved ones petting the finished item and showing it off. The poor yarns in storage are neglected!

I tell myself this while browsing sales and destashes.


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

LindaH said:


> If you don't mind my asking, was it worth it financially to sell it all on eBay in lots? I have a stash that I am about to pare down to just the amounts where I have bought a lot in the same dye lot for a planned project. I have about 4 of those groups of yarn, but the rest is yarn that I have purchased just because I loved the yarn. I need to sell it all for reasonable prices because I have a ton of money invested in this yarn. I can't let it go for very cheap prices, and I worry that people won't want to pay what I need to sell it for, which would be what price I find on the internet because I don't remember how much I paid for some of it. Thanks for any feedback you can provide. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to say anything here on the forum. Thank you so much!


I doubt if people would pay top price for stash yarn, I know I wouldn't, I'd just go buy new yarn to start with. But I could be wrong! LOL! I guess you can start your pricing high and lower it as you go if no one acts interested in it.

Georgia


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't imagine totally getting rid of my stash. From time to time I give parts of my stash to family members who knit. Lately I have not been buying yarn. I don't look at the store sales and only go to on line if I need a specific yarn for a project. My two weaknesses are the sheep and wool festival and visiting local yarn stores on vacations. This is my next step to curtail my purchases at those events.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Just keep in mind how much more beautiful your yarn will be when it's made into something. That's why we buy, right? To have the pleasure of feeling the yarn run through our fingers on its way to being useful. Then having ourselves or our loved ones petting the finished item and showing it off. The poor yarns in storage are neglected!
> 
> I tell myself this while browsing sales and destashes.


Thanks, Shannon! You're a doll. :thumbup:


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I admire your decision to sell your stash. I think I will not be far behind you, I will donate and sell the rest. I have so much yarn in my stash that I don't even look at anymore, and I've tried to work on my stash (didn't quite work out the way I had planned. Time to make room, and really only buy what I need for a project.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Does it bother anybody else to buy yarn for a sweater that I am knitting(hopeful that it will look expensive) and pay $108 plus a few dollars for the pattern?


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Lovinknittin said:


> Does it bother anybody else to buy yarn for a sweater that I am knitting(hopeful that it will look expensive) and pay $108 plus a few dollars for the pattern?


Not really. I love a good sale but sometimes a pattern calls for a specific type of yarn and there isn't a good substitute. Or you're at a LYS and you have to have it no matter the price.

You end up with hours and hours of hobby enjoyment and a beautiful piece of clothing!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I think you're very brave! Enjoy all the traveling you'll be doing!

Hazel


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Kathie said:


> How do you get your money from Paypal after the transaction? Do you have to link your Paypal account to your bank account to do this?


Yes, you have to link your Paypal account to both a bank account and a credit card. This is so that people cannot offer stuff for sale that they have not got and then keep the money. PayPal have to have the ability to take the money back from anyone who tries to take money without supplying the goods. The reason that it has got to be a credit card too is that the seller could drawer the money out of their bank account and leave it empty and Paypal can then take it from the credit card. I bought a dress once that I did not receive and the seller would not answer any emails so within a week PayPal got the money back for me. It is all done to protect people.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I think you were very wise to redistribute your wealth of stash knowing you would soon have no place for it. It must be a relief to have that task done. Sounds like you have a lot more to do, tho.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Good for you. There does come a time when we have to clean up. And we do change our style every ten years or so on colours and fashion. I have done the same for my knitting. Now working on my sewing room then on my closets. It leaves a lot of room in ones head not having all that clutter. Happy retirement next year. :thumbup:


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I always pay through paypal ,i never sell just buy, with paypal you are well covered .


Caxton said:


> Mombre4, The buyer pays to PayPal and I can move it from PayPal to my bank account whenever I want to.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

I have knitted, crochet, needlepoint, and never had a big stash. I never understood why people want a huge stash. If not stored correctly, it can become damaged. I like to use fresh yarn. New colors and blends always coming out. I do order a ball or 2 more, but that is the limit.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Caxton said:


> In less than two years time my hubby retires and we intend to spend every summer travelling around the country on our narrow boat and then spending some of the winter in a warmer climate and this made me decide to sell my stash. I had mountains of yarn that I bought because it was cheap or a nice colour with the intention of making something with it one day and within a space of three weeks I had sold the lot on EBay in separate lots. I am actually relieved that it has all gone and I now only buy yarn as I need it. This way I am knitting with the latest yarns and colours that come onto the market and it has made my knitting more pleasurable. I know that a lot of you ladies will think that I am mad but I am much happier doing it this way than having shelf after shelf of yarn sitting there never to be used.


Must make a point of looking on eBay I would have loved some of your stash, always too late it seems.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

I like your thinking - we are in plans of selling and sizing down to just our 2 bed & 2 bath that's been a rental ---- I can clear out my yarn stash and my Hubby can SIZE DOWN his vinyl record collection!! LOL - bet I can do it a lot easier than he can !!!


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

Caxton said:


> Yes, you have to link your Paypal account to both a bank account and a credit card. This is so that people cannot offer stuff for sale that they have not got and then keep the money. PayPal have to have the ability to take the money back from anyone who tries to take money without supplying the goods. The reason that it has got to be a credit card too is that the seller could drawer the money out of their bank account and leave it empty and Paypal can then take it from the credit card. I bought a dress once that I did not receive and the seller would not answer any emails so within a week PayPal got the money back for me. It is all done to protect people.


Absolutely great idea, not just for stash! So, would it be wise to open a special account that you reserve for EBay transactions! Does PayPal require a certain balance in the account?


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't put any money in my paypal account they just get the money from my credit card , i pay for most things on line with paypal so easy to do, i always pay my credit card monthly through direct debit so i know exactly what i spend .


Knittin' in Georgia said:


> Absolutely great idea, not just for stash! So, would it be wise to open a special account that you reserve for EBay transactions! Does PayPal require a certain balance in the account?


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Caxton said:


> Yes, you have to link your Paypal account to both a bank account and a credit card. This is so that people cannot offer stuff for sale that they have not got and then keep the money. PayPal have to have the ability to take the money back from anyone who tries to take money without supplying the goods. The reason that it has got to be a credit card too is that the seller could drawer the money out of their bank account and leave it empty and Paypal can then take it from the credit card. I bought a dress once that I did not receive and the seller would not answer any emails so within a week PayPal got the money back for me. It is all done to protect people.


Do both Paypal and Ebay take a percentage of the sale when you do this? If so, what are the percentages?


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I admire and congratulate you.
I was going through my stash the other day trying to figure out what
to make, especially with older yarns. I found some things, but it felt like a chore. Except he washable yarns, I feel I should do the same.
Thanks or giving me the courage.
I feel the same way you do about stash.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Kathie said:


> Do both Paypal and Ebay take a percentage of the sale when you do this? If so, what are the percentages?


PayPal take 2% and EBay take 10%, they won't do it for free I am afraid.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

I had bought 2 cones of Guernsey 4ply pure wool yarn from a car boot sale for £4 but when I sold it on EBay I got £28 for it because the company that make it sell it for about £20 a cone.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

At this stage of my life, I am GRATEFUL for my stash. I don't have the money to buy yarn as I need it. I have nieces and nephews and my own daughter having children. I have my stash to fall back on to make WONDERFUL gifts for their babies that they adore. I also make Christmas gifts for family that they love. My stash is my gift savior. 

We all have our stash for what our personal needs are. I felt so bad to read this topic Title. I simply could NOT resist reading this one.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I donated all my stash when we sold our home in 2007 to move into travel full time in our RV. Now 8 yrs later I have the under bed storage full of yarn again.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

mollyannhad said:


> Ha Ha! That's funny--I go "shopping" in my stash too!


I shop in my stash too. I use the older yarns that have been given to me for toys.

It doesn't help to reduce a stash by using what you have when such as myself, I have family who buy yarn and give to me when they see it in yard sales. I know, they love me. Actually, they LOVE what I make for them. I think this is their way of encouraging me to keep up the good job. :lol:


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> Does it bother anybody else to buy yarn for a sweater that I am knitting(hopeful that it will look expensive) and pay $108 plus a few dollars for the pattern?


Those are the projects I stay away from. I knit for pleasure and relaxation. If I have to pay a BIG price for a project, it is NOT going to happen.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

meems said:


> I wonder how many of us are also quilters. I started knitting/ crocheting when I needed a new hip and going up and down stairs was a prob. I also have an enormous fabric stash and my knitting stash was getting there until I put the brakes on.
> meems


I think a lot of us on KP are also quilters, some wonderful projects have been shown in the Crafts section. I am very busy selling the last of the fabric stash that I need to go down the road. The first two sales were very productive $ and volume wise. Still have lots. Of course kept lots too! This batch is priced really low so I suspect there will be some happy people out there! 
Not ready to get rid of yarn yet, my personal stash trickles into the "gifting" stash. Being as I buy from own stash, put $18 in the kitty this week, I figure I will have a nice little nest egg in a couple years!
I keep looking for a large 3 bedroom or smaller 4 bedroom condo but they are not in the right location when I find one. Will have to settle for a small 3 bedroom I guess or one really, really large apartment!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

sharmend said:


> Good for you and congrats on selling it so fast! I agree completely on not having all that stash. Nice sometimes, but overwhelming most of the time. I just walk into my garage and go OMG when I see all those bins full of yarn!


My craft room too! But having been raised by parents that lived through the 30 s with next to nothing, I make many little things with left over yarn etc. my fabric scraps go to 1 1/2 inch for a postage stamp quilt and it takes 8000 pieces and I want each one as different as possible. I can get many variations from one strip.
I can give away whole pieces but leftovers are still a useable item in my brains way if thinking!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Caxton said:


> The difference is that I was not getting any pleasure from having my stash. The fact that you still do projects from, and enjoy your stash is good but I just kept buying new stuff because I was bored with seeing the stuff I had.


I have a similar situation. My stash is not terribly huge, but it is all packed into tubs and storage bags. When I start a new project I often find it easier to just buy what I need rather than go through the tubs and bags.

I will also soon be moving to a smaller place and wont have room for a big stash so I need to do something about it now.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm glad you're happy. That's all that really counts.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

If I needed to... Wouldn't even know where to start. Congrats to you.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

KnittingNut said:


> Sometimes I'm overwhelmed with the amount of my stash. I think you made a great choice to unload yours with consideration to your new future life style. Sounds like you're in for a great adventure!


That's the way I'm feeling now. OVERWHELMED. I won't buy any more yarn now. But I just came back from Joann's, and I saw the new yarns from Lionbrand and my mouth watered. But I resisted though.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

You should do what makes you happy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually I find you inspirational. I have a large stash. Some of it is lower end yarns that I don't like working with; some of it is better quality yarns and I still am not using it.

How was it selling on Ebay for you? Did you put minimum prices on the lots? How large were the lots of yarn you sold? Were they mixed lots, or did you keep them separate? And how much time did you have to put into doing this--photos, uploading, mailing?

If you can answer thee questions, it would be very useful information for me.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Good for you. What a wonderful plan for retirement!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I could sell my stash, and someone would give me more.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

It does feel good to clear things out and make space, I am getting better about that, but not my yarn or sewing supplies. :mrgreen:


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

cabbagehome said:


> I could sell my stash, and someone would give me more.


It's amazing how that works. Bags of things have appeared on my doorstep right after I gave things away.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

You are an inspiration. Thanks


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Caxton said:


> PayPal take 2% and EBay take 10%, they won't do it for free I am afraid.


So you lose twelve percent of your asking price when you go through ebay and paypal. Sounds like you should try listing things here first.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

niniw said:


> I admire and envy you. I have a very large stash that I would love to get rid of about 90% of, but I have no idea where to begin. Any suggestions or advice would be very welcomed.


You can start selling on Classified here on KP. If unsure what to price the items at take a look what others are selling there yarn for. Don't forget the postage that's the part I don't like.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Good for you! I only buy yarn for specific projects that I want to do. Otherwise if you end up with tons of yarn and never use it where is the saving in that? I understand the lure of cheap yarn and special offers but in the long run if it stays sitting on the shelf and does not get knit up but you just feel a sense of having to do some project for the sake of it, to my mind that is not economical. I also hate the idea of a hoard of yarn sitting around the house. Sorry to all you ladies and gents who may have a stash - this is just me and my own opinion. For those of you who knit every day and always have several WIP's then a stash is probably the way to go.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kathie said:


> So you lose twelve percent of your asking price when you go through ebay and paypal. Sounds like you should try listing things here first.


I think that's why so many do sell on KP not only yarn but patterns and their hats.


----------



## jazzsinger53 (Aug 11, 2015)

I know exactly what you mean. I had a garage sale and thought I would get rid of a bunch. I didn't have many customers and I didn't sell any, so I gave it to a friend who was helping at my sale and who volunteers at a Senior center. He took it there and the people absolutely loved it! It felt so good to at least start on getting rid of some of the yarns that I know I'll never use. Especially since the recipients were so grateful. Also, while I was picking out what would go in the sale, I found some skeins I had forgotten about that I plan on using next. It was a win/win, AND my craft room is better organized!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Two years ago someone gave me her mother's stash. ( She died.) I am trying desperately to work my way through it.  I won't buy more until this stuff is gone. I hate clutter. Clutter: something that is not currently being used for its intended purpose.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Kathie said:


> So you lose twelve percent of your asking price when you go through ebay and paypal. Sounds like you should try listing things here first.


I got really fast sales and good prices through EBay so I did not mind paying the 12% because it was not just about the money. I only wanted to sell to the UK market as well as I did not want the hassle of posting overseas and all of the different costs that it involves. With EBay I reached a much larger market than I would have on KP. It was all so easy to do. I know that a lot of KPers love their stash but for me I just felt that I did not want my house to look like a yarn shop any longer. I feel as if a weight has been lifted from my shoulders and my home looks so uncluttered now. I now choose a pattern and then go and buy a yarn that I really want to knit with instead of buying it just because it is on offer.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

sales here on KP is getting saturated, with the ones that post every day. I appreciate being able to list here, and not have to pay a fee for doing that. It's the shipping that kills things.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Good for you!! I hope you venture around the canals of Birmingham and The Black Country. They have had a lot of renovation work done & look totally different these days. 

My own Great Grandfather worked on the Manchester Ship Canal around the turn of the Century, for Thomas Clayton, in Oldbury, then part of Staffordshire. 

I hope you have a wonderful retirement and get to see a lot of the beautiful places we have around the UK.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

lexiemae said:


> Good for you!! I hope you venture around the canals of Birmingham and The Black Country. They have had a lot of renovation work done & look totally different these days. My own Great Grandfather worked on the Manchester Ship Canal around the turn of the Century.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful retirement and get to see a lot of the beautiful places we have around the UK.


We have travelled through parts of Birmingham but time is limited to holidays at the minute. We have just had three weeks out and we went to Stourport and out on the river Severn and then back on the river Avon to Stratford, it was glorious.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Here's a nice project for you, I have brought the pattern myself. Debi Birkin Designs , Hemel & Hettie, under doll patterns, Traditional Boat People.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Caxton said:


> I got really fast sales and good prices through EBay so I did not mind paying the 12% because it was not just about the money. I only wanted to sell to the UK market as well as I did not want the hassle of posting overseas and all of the different costs that it involves. With EBay I reached a much larger market than I would have on KP. It was all so easy to do. I know that a lot of KPers love their stash but for me I just felt that I did not want my house to look like a yarn shop any longer. I feel as if a weight has been lifted from my shoulders and my home looks so uncluttered now. I now choose a pattern and then go and buy a yarn that I really want to knit with instead of buying it just because it is on offer.


I'm glad it worked out for so well for you. I was just surprised on the amount you lose selling through ebay and paypal. I guess you can ask a little more than you otherwise would to recoup those commissions.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

chickkie said:


> sales here on KP is getting saturated, with the ones that post every day. I appreciate being able to list here, and not have to pay a fee for doing that. It's the shipping that kills things.


This is the reason I don't post sales on KP--the shipping price! Kills any material savings to be had. Of course if you are needing to match a particular yarn, buying from a KP member is a nice thing to do.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Great idea!good for you!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Good for you. Is EBay easy to use?


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

knitnut1939 said:


> Good for you. Is EBay easy to use
> I found it easy, yes.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

the one caution that I would give about eBay is to be sure you mail your items with tracking so that you have proof of delivery. If there is no proof and the buyer says they didn't get it you will have to refund their money. Not everyone is honest, unfortunately..


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

chickkie said:


> the one caution that I would give about eBay is to be sure you mail your items with tracking so that you have proof of delivery. If there is no proof and the buyer says they didn't get it you will have to refund their money. Not everyone is honest, unfortunately..


In the UK we can get a proof of postage receipt for free and if a parcel does not arrive you just have to email a copy of the proof to EBay as proof that you did send the parcel and the buyer then has to chase it up.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

Lol I've just bought someones stash of sock yarn of eBay 90x100g skeins to be exact. I blame ebay of course they should have a self exclusion button like gambling sites
Sarah


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Luckyprincessuk said:


> Lol I've just bought someones stash of sock yarn of eBay 90x100g skeins to be exact. I blame ebay of course they should have a self exclusion button like gambling sites
> Sarah


Great idea Sarah..LOL


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

These days I only buy what I need, but sooner or later someone says "I know you knit, do you want some wool", so who am I to say no. When I retired I used up all that I had so I could start afresh, but the stash keeps building faster than I can use it even though I only buy what I need.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I think you're brilliant. Wish I could make myself do the same.


----------

